# Native Code > برنامه نویسی با C > برنامه نویسی با زبان C و ++C > سوال: تفاوت نسخه های Ultimate، Professional و express ویژوال استودیو چیه؟

## idocsidocs

تفاوت نسخه های Ultimate، Professional و express ویژوال استودیو چیه؟

----------


## aezvenoos

نسخه express کم حجم ترین نسخه هستش که برنامه نویسی معمولی استفاده میشه 
ولی نسخ Ultimate، Professional برای برنامه نویسی silver light ,  cloud ,.... استفاده میشه

----------


## idocsidocs

> نسخه express کم حجم ترین نسخه هستش که برنامه نویسی معمولی استفاده میشه 
> ولی نسخ Ultimate، Professional برای برنامه نویسی silver light ,  cloud ,.... استفاده میشه





> ولی نسخ Ultimate، Professional برای برنامه نویسی silver light ,  cloud ,.... استفاده میشه


می شه بیشتر توضیح بدید؟

من فقط برای برنامه نویسی با c و ++c می خوام از نسخه اکسپرس استفاده کنم.

----------


## aezvenoos

همون اکسپرس خوبه !
سیلور لایت و پردازش ابری و ... که فکر نکنم فعلا کاری بهش داشته باشین 
پس همون اکسپرس ! کافیه

----------


## idocsidocs

> همون اکسپرس خوبه !


وقتی با اکسپرس کد می نویسیم، اسم توابع و متغیرها رو پیشنهاد نمی ده. نمی شه کاری کرد که وقتی اسم یه تابع یا متغیر رو می نویسم اسم کاملش پیشنهاد بشه؟

----------


## Negin.cs

سلام

شاید بد نباشه یه خلاصه از نسخه های مختلف ویژوال استودیو رو بگیم!


ویژوال استودیو تا قبل از ورژن 2010 ، معمولا در چهار زیرگروه برای مخاطبان خاص خودش عرضه میشد و طبعآ هر کدوم هم مناسب همون گروه بود و کارایی ، حجم و قیمت متفاوت داشت:
VisualStudio Express EditionVS Standard EditionVS Professional EditionVS Team System

از بالا به پایین نسخه حرفه ای تر و سنگین تر میشه و البته شامل ابزارهای قوی تر یا متفاوتی نسبت به بقیه هست

نسخه Express رو به افراد علاقمند و دانش آموزان و تازه کار پیشنهاد دادند و قیمت بسیار کم یا مجانی هست ولی در اون مثلآ نمیتونید یه سایت طراحی کنید یا زبانهای برنامه نویسی مختلف رو با هم ترکیب کنید .ولی این  نسخه کم حجم و خوب هست

نسخه Standard Edition مناسب طراحان وب و افراد نیمه حرفه ای این دسته حساب میشه

نسخه Professional Edition مخصوص کارهای حرفه ای غیرتیمی و مشاوران عرضه شد

و نسخه Team System برای مدیران پروژه ، تست کننده ها و معماران (مخصوص کارهای حرفه ای تیمی )

در ویژوال استودیو 2010 این دسته ها یه تغییر نام پیدا کردند و بیشتر روی گروهای استفاده کننده خاص خودشون متمرکز شدن ؛ بطور خلاصه ، اکسپرس که باز همون اکسپرس هست و نسخه استاندارد رو اسمش رو گذاشتن  Visual Studio Professional ، نسخه Visual Studio Premium یه چندتا قابلیت کمتر از Visual Studio Ultimate  و هر دو برای کارهای حرفه ای و پیچیده هستن و VS Ultimate قابلیت کار تیمی رو داره که قبلی ها ندارن و..

تفاوت مهمترین نسخه های ویژوال استودیو 2010 رو ملاحظه بفرماییین:




موفق باشید :)

----------


## idocsidocs

> و نسخه Team System برای مدیران پروژه ، تست کننده ها و معماران (مخصوص کارهای حرفه ای تیمی )


من تیمی کار نمی کنم ولی ممکنه بعدا نیاز بشه که به صورت تیمی کار کنم. 
الان من از اکسپرس استفاده می کنم ولی کد نویسی با اکسپرس خیلی طولانی می شه.
توابع رو نمی شناسه، متغیرها رو نمی شناسه و ...

سیستم مورد نیاز برای اجرای نسخه های Ultimate، Professional چیه؟

----------


## Negin.cs

> سیستم مورد نیاز برای اجرای نسخه های Ultimate، Professional چیه؟



this page :

http://www.microsoft.com/visualstudi...m-requirements

----------


## aminghaderi

> نسخه Express رو به افراد علاقمند و دانش آموزان و تازه کار پیشنهاد دادند و  قیمت بسیار کم یا مجانی هست ولی در اون مثلآ نمیتونید یه سایت طراحی کنید  یا زبانهای برنامه نویسی مختلف رو با هم ترکیب کنید .ولی این  نسخه کم حجم و  خوب هست


سلام.
این که امکانات نسخه اکسپرس کمتر هست حرفی داخلش نیست ولی اینکه نشه باهاش سایت طراحی کرد ، درست نیست.
من خیلی وقته از نسخه اکسپرس استفاده می کنم و تمام کارهام رو با همون انجام می دم که یکی از اون ها طراحی سایت هست.

یه مسئله بسیار بزرگ به نظر من قیمت این نرم افزار هست ؟! نسخه vs 2008 اگر اشتباه نکم به پول ایران 1.5 میلیون قیمت داشت ؟! حالا شما sql server هم به همین صورت فکر کنم 1700 باشه ! باید حدودا 3 میلیون بدیم که می خواهیم یه سایت طراحی کنیم بدیم 400 هزار تومان {مثالا} ؟!  :متعجب: 
اما خدا خیرش بده ماکروسافت رو که نسخه express رو هم عرضه کرده که هم vs هست و هم sql و به صورت رایگان.




> الان من از اکسپرس استفاده می کنم ولی کد نویسی با اکسپرس خیلی طولانی می شه.
>  توابع رو نمی شناسه، متغیرها رو نمی شناسه و ...


مطمئن هستید در نسخه های اصلی این مشکل وجود نداره؟؟

----------


## idocsidocs

> مطمئن هستید در نسخه های اصلی این مشکل وجود نداره؟؟


متوجه منظورتون نمی شم. می شه بیشتر توضیح بدید؟ من فایل رو از سایت مایکروسافت دانلود کردم و نسخه اصلیه دیگه.

----------


## amir0102

idocsidocs عزیز،من تو برنامم به یه مشکل خوردم،اگر برناممو بهت بدم میتونی بگی مشکلش کجاس

----------


## aminghaderi

منظورم نسخه های Ultimate، Professional هست.
من فکر می کنم برای اون نسخه ها هم به همین شکل هست.



> اگر برناممو بهت بدم میتونی بگی مشکلش کجاس


 :لبخند گشاده!:  
یه تاپیک جدید بزنید ، دوستان بخش راهنمایتون می کنند.
ولی فکر نکنم کسی وقتش خالی باشه تا پروژه شما رو دیباگ کنه ، ولی راهنمایی می کنند.

----------


## محسن=0

قیمت اونا چقدره به اودلار؟ 

VisualStudio Express EditionVS Standard EditionVS Professional EditionVS Team System
البته 2013

----------


## aminghaderi

> VisualStudio Express Edition


رایگان  ------------------------------------------------

----------


## کامبیز اسدزاده

> قیمت اونا چقدره به اودلار؟ 
> 
> VisualStudio Express EditionVS Standard EditionVS Professional EditionVS Team System
> البته 2013


یعنی میخوای بخری ؟  :لبخند گشاده!: 
همون Ultimate رو نصب کن حالشو ببر از همش تکمیلتر همونه.

----------


## محسن=0

> یعنی میخوای بخری ؟ 
> همون Ultimate رو نصب کن حالشو ببر از همش تکمیلتر همونه.



ممنون.
اره خب , خریدم.  یه dvd خریدم از این 9 گیگا.هم VS Ultimate Edition هم VS Team System هم VS Premium داخلش هست.به ادلار میشه تقریبا 3 ادلار. فکر کنم گرون خریدم . نه ؟
چرا Ultimate از همه کاملتره . مگه   VS Team System  و  VS Professional Edition از همه حرفه ای تر نیستند؟

----------


## کامبیز اسدزاده

چند خریدی ؟ 3 دلار خریدی ؟ :)
Ultimate از همه بهتره چون تمام امکانات نسخه های دیگه رو داره.

----------


## محسن=0

> چند خریدی ؟ 3 دلار خریدی ؟ :)
> Ultimate از همه بهتره چون تمام امکانات نسخه های دیگه رو داره.



ممنون.اما من هنوز متوجه نشدم .
مگه   VS Team System  و  VS Professional Edition از همه حرفه ای تر نیستند؟

----------


## کامبیز اسدزاده

> ممنون.اما من هنوز متوجه نشدم .
> مگه   VS Team System  و  VS Professional Edition از همه حرفه ای تر نیستند؟


نخیر دوست من حرفه ای تر نیستند ! VS Team که به درد گروهی کار کردن میخوره و VS Pro هم یه سری امکانات حرفه ای داره...
ولی نسخه ,Ultimate علاوه بر این امکانات کلی مزایای دیگه ای رو هم دربر گرفته...
درضمن تو محصولات شرکت مایکروسافت هر چیزی که  Ultimate یا Enterprise هست بهترینه.

----------

